# Open Call- Celebrating the Air Force's Anniversary in Kingston - 1 Apr 2008



## Strike (19 Mar 2008)

As the title says, I plan on doing a bit of celebrating, since our AF mess dinner has been set to a more suitable date for imbibing.

I know it's a Tuesday, but any reason to lift a few on this, our 84th anniversary.  If anyone is interested, I plan on hitting the Tir na n'Og at about 1800L.  Dress is casual (although I may be wearing my AF kilt  ;D).  Bring yourself, your stories (or lies) and a smile.  Oh, and money to take a cab home!


----------



## Welshy (25 Mar 2008)

Count me in. I can't miss an opportunity to go drinking in celebration of such a fantastic element of the Canadian Forces (and in my opinion the best one, but I'm biased ;D).


----------



## beenthere (25 Mar 2008)

I had no idea that the Air Force had been in Kingston for almost 85 years. I would love to attend the celebration but I'm afraid that the taxi fare would be a bit high. I'll just have to celebrate at home and tell the cat some Air Force tails.  8)


----------



## benny88 (26 Mar 2008)

beenthere said:
			
		

> I had no idea that the Air Force had been in Kingston for almost 85 years.




Wait, now I'm confused. Is this the 84th anniversary of the Air Force, or of the Air Force being in Kingston?


----------



## Welshy (26 Mar 2008)

It marks the birth of the Royal Canadian Air Force. I have no idea how long the Air Force has been in Kingston.


----------



## benny88 (26 Mar 2008)

Welshy said:
			
		

> It marks the birth of the Royal Canadian Air Force. I have no idea how long the Air Force has been in Kingston.



  Haha ok that's what I thought. I'll be raising pints here in London.


----------



## observor 69 (26 Mar 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> As the title says, I plan on doing a bit of celebrating, since our AF mess dinner has been set to a more suitable date for imbibing.
> 
> I know it's a Tuesday, but any reason to lift a few on this, our 84th anniversary.  If anyone is interested, I plan on hitting the Tir na n'Og at about 1800L.  Dress is casual (although I may be wearing my AF kilt  ;D).  Bring yourself, your stories (or lies) and a smile.  Oh, and money to take a cab home!



Unfortunately I won't be there but the menu looks good.  
http://kingston.tirnanogpubs.com


----------



## beenthere (26 Mar 2008)

Just looked at the menu. That looks like a fine place to celebrate R.C.A.F. Day for sure. When I went through basic training in Kingston there certainly weren't any watering holes like that place.  :cheers:


----------



## Scoobs (31 Mar 2008)

Strike,

if I was in Kingston I would most certainly join you, but alas, I'm not even remotely close to Kingston at this point.  That being said, I'd like to wish everybody back home a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Strike (31 Mar 2008)

Right all, 'cause of an appointment I won't be there untul about 1830.  Whoever's coming out (Welshy, if you don't I'll kick your a$$ on Friday) figure we should meet in the back where the fireplace is.


----------



## Welshy (31 Mar 2008)

I'm coming out, but I have class until 9:30, so I'll be a bit late. I'll just have to play catch up.  :cheers:


----------

